# Please help, I want so many bettas!!



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

Our bedroom exploded in the past month; it started out as 1 10 gallon, then grew to add a 20 gallon, and a 30 gallon.... 

I love all my fish, but I seriously can't stop going into the fish store.

I saw a perfect rosetail yesterday that I can't get out of my head; I'm seriously considering buying ANOTHER tank (5 gal) just so I can get him.

OMG, help. I have a fish addiction! My boyfriend LOVES all the tanks, but I DO feel there is a limit...!!! :lol:


----------



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

*I sooo know what you mean...*

I have trouble walking by the betta in the store without getting one. I'm up to 3 betta now. I was getting some supplies on the weekend and stopped to look at this white dark spotted betta. I don't see them often.


----------



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

All I can say is . . . welcome! Welcome to the madness!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I have 6 betta tanks (2-7g) and 3 community tanks (12-55g) non betta. The limit all depends on your wallet and your time/stress level for caring of multiple tanks. I do 1 or 2 tank water changes a day, though the established planted tanks could go a few weeks without a water change as nitrates are low I like to siphon out the snail and fish poop. 
Having heavily planted tanks helps with nitrates so water changes aren't such an issue but its a challenge trying to balance everything so you have plant growth and not algae growth. 
You also have to be prepared to deal with the periodic disaster.. like a tank's silicone seal giving and a leak/flood occurring (happened to me this past Saturday). Or die off of fish/shrimp colony because you added something new to the tank that wasn't safe (like non stainless steel metal component to a plant mat..... yep also happened this past weekend =,=), or from adding new tank mates without proper quarantine period and they spread something nasty that kills off everything in the tank (happened to me last spring).


----------



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

I am seriously considering picking up a 2.5 gallon on the way home and getting that rosetail I saw yesterday, but I think my boyfriend will disown me if I bring in another tank.

Plus, I'm running out of room!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

i started with one betta about a year ago, all i had was a 3 gal tupperware and a heater...im now up to 10 male bettas

and 8 tanks.

my only advise, dont get in too deep. its more enjoy able to have 2-3 tanks you can invest a lot of time into vs 20 tanks that all look like crap and the fish dont get the care they really should because your streched too thin, this hobby can be very un-enjoyable at times lol


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

tuxthebetta said:


> Plus, I'm running out of room!


actually if you mount the tv on the wall, you could have space for more tanks....


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree with kjg1029. It's perfectly okay to want to keep multiple fish. However, try not to overwhelm yourself in regards to resources and time. 

I had over twenty tanks running at one point, and then due to stupidity and poor quarantine practices, I ended up infecting the majority with a very difficult to eradicate strain of velvet. 

So when you have lots of fish and something goes wrong like that, the hobby can very quickly turn hellish. 

Nowadays, I don't impulse buy. I find that impulse buying can very quickly spiral out of control and it becomes easy to burn-out. 

Otherwise IMO, as long as you have the time and finances to care for and house your fish in an acceptable manner, there's nothing wrong with wanting more.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

littlebettafish has good advice. i don't impulse buy either because like littlebetta said, for me it would quickly spiral out of control. instead i make a list of exactly what i need to buy then look online for the prices and take that exact amount of money, with maybe 5 extra dollars if i want to impulse buy like a dog treat or something like that. that way i literally can't buy more fish. 

a few years ago i was beginning to get addicted to shopping, and that was how i broke that. i only take the exact amount i plan on spending. and when i am going somewhere "just to look" i don't take any money so it really is just looking.


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

charliegill110 said:


> actually if you mount the tv on the wall, you could have space for more tanks....


Oh no. I had the exact same thought, the instant I saw the pic.

Scary :shock:



charliegill110 said:


> littlebettafish has good advice. i don't impulse buy either because like littlebetta said, for me it would quickly spiral out of control. instead i make a list of exactly what i need to buy then look online for the prices and take that exact amount of money, with maybe 5 extra dollars if i want to impulse buy like a dog treat or something like that. that way i literally can't buy more fish.
> 
> a few years ago i was beginning to get addicted to shopping, and that was how i broke that. i only take the exact amount i plan on spending. and when i am going somewhere "just to look" i don't take any money so it really is just looking.


I do this, to an extent, a bit modified.

If I know I want to "just look," I leave my purse/wallet in the trunk of the car and go in and look.

If I see something I really feel I can't live without, then I have the whole walk back to the car to think it over. If I still feel as enthused about buying the item after going out, getting $$$, and walking back in, then I'm likely not going to regret my "impulse buy."

That said, I do wish they had the equivalent of "leave your money in the car trunk" for Aquabid.

I've definitely bought more fish than I intended, and set up more tanks than originally planned, but I do intend to breed--my experience is with Angels and Discus, not Betta, but I'm learning, and I hope I've picked a decent assortment of breeding animals that will give me some flexibility in planning spawns and doing some crosses.

^^^Above is a fancy way of me saying...Sorry, I can be of no help to you, in your Betta addiction ;-)


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

AukWord said:


> Oh no. I had the exact same thought, the instant I saw the pic.
> 
> Scary :shock:
> 
> ...


leaving my wallet in the car didn't work for me. because all of my impulse buys i felt "i couldn't live without" but i've really conquered my shopping addiction i feel. like if i'm planning on going to several stores most of the time i can carry an extra 20-40$ and not spend it. but for high risk stores (such as pet stores) i try to take my exact amount that i need. i actually have an extra 10g and extra filter and an extra 45g and i really want another betta to go into the 10g but i just don't have the space (because my mom would have a heart attack if i put a tank in the living room....). and i always look at the bettas at petco and i never see one that catches my eye. but i look briefly.


----------



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

I went ahead and picked him up last night. I just love him. 

I have the money/resources, but I do think this will be my last tank/fish for awhile. It does get to be overwhelming having "too many". I will upgrade him to a 10 gal when I can, then that'll be it. 

The guy at the store told me he has "over 25 bettas"!!!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

oh wow! *_* now i see why you couldn't walk away...!


----------



## marmalade24601 (Sep 10, 2014)

haha if it makes you feel betta ( c what i did there…! ) I'm 13 and in the last year i have fallen in love with bettas I'm now on number 13 sadly 5 have passes away butt it means i currently have 8 in my room!!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

tuxthebetta said:


> I went ahead and picked him up last night. I just love him.
> 
> I have the money/resources, but I do think this will be my last tank/fish for awhile. It does get to be overwhelming having "too many". I will upgrade him to a 10 gal when I can, then that'll be it.
> 
> The guy at the store told me he has "over 25 bettas"!!!


Oh wow! He's stunning!! 

I totally understand why you'd want him! I have 10 boys... i started with 1 and then got another 1 within a few months last year... it wasn't until this year that i started my betta family.... and I have my eye on this lovely light blue marble halfmoon at the lfs.... my other half loves my fish, but he's my "voice of reason".... *lol* though i have made the stipulation that if that little blue marble is there in 2 more weeks... he's coming home with me! (He's been in the store for almost a month now)


----------



## Anna Scott (Jun 9, 2015)

I was also addicted to bettas. I was just thinking to buy one next month. HAHA. Last week when I bought my second betta, I noticed a rosetail sold in a very cheap price. I just don't know if it's still on the store. My tip is as long as you spend quality time with your bettas and your alloted time for your pririties are unaffected, keep them. Just remember that betta keeping involves love and affection, they are your family/friend/brother/sister. As a student keeping bettas, I have my time for my studies, my self, my bettas etc. Limit your self by thinking that if you will own a betta again will you exert equal care as you did with the others?


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Buying bettas is definitely addicting. Right now I have 50 of my own...
My betta Tanks:
Disclaimer: All tanks with multiple males are divided!!

2.5 Gallon- 1 male
2.5 Gallon- 1 male
5 Gallon- 2 males 
5.5 Gallon- 2 males 
7 Gallon- Fry
10 Gallon- Female Bettas
10 Gallon- 4 Males
10 Gallon- 4 Males
10 Gallon- 4 Males
10 Gallon- 4 Males
10 Gallon- 4 Males
20 Gallon- 5 Males
36 Gallon- Females
75 Gallon- Males


----------



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

I've reached my max, lol. I love all my fish but I think adding more tanks at this point would be too much trouble. It takes me about 2-3 hours (solid block of time) every week to clean up/water change all the tanks. It's not a lot of time when you think about it, but with so many other obligations it can be tricky and I always feel like such a nerd having to "schedule" my water change days.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I schedule my wc days I have a whole routine! It takes me ~depending on who I'm cleaning~ about 2 hours to get everything cleaned and set back up and fish back in. Crazy, how on earth do you have all that room?! But you're on to something with the divided 5 gal. ... I have a few boys that like smaller tanks...hmmm....Don't mind me. Just brainstorming. :-D


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Let me tell you a little something about bettas:

They are highly addicting and transmit a disease called "betta bug". Sadly, this disease is incurable and often leads to large amounts of money being spend on bettas, but also on the equipment to care for them, and also can mutate and lee ad to other fish.


----------



## TitanBetta (May 9, 2015)

Ah I know what you mean! I just now found a wild type betta that I love and would love to get because the colors... just something about shimmering bright blue/green scales on a dark backdrop! It's called betta smaragdina... never thought I would fall in love with a wild type... unfortunately I can't get another betta because I won't have the room... then again I will have that 1 gal that won't be in use...


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

I just bought my 11th betta this afternoon! I think i have officially exhausted all of the space in my house... and by that i mean ive used all the plugs in the house! 
*must buy bigger house* lol the betta bug!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I started with my first guy March of 2014. I at one point had 20+ bettas and over 40 fish. I had a severe breakdown due to stress and mental health issues in December. I've since scaled back to 9 bettas
5.5 gal: Lillian the blue yellow bicolor VT female 
5.5 gal: Candy Cain the marble superdeltatail male
10 g long: Merida the Cambodian grizzled CT female and Prospero the marble HM male
10 g long: Malarkey the marble CT female and Red the marble SD male
20 g long community: Sirekan the marble king, 9 guppies, 2 black phantom tetras, 5 golden pencilfish, 4 three-lined pencilfish, 6 bronze cories
20 g long: Rex the Multicolor CT male and Loukianos the marble SD


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I am trying to save up for a bike right now. I need like 50 more dollars! YAY! 
I used to only need thirty then I blew it on a fish.( the one in my profile pic) My mom and dad wont take me to a petstore until I buy my bike! I am banded from aquabid, petstores, and online websites that sell fish! 

It is truly an addiction!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Understand lack of plugs! Contractors just dont design for the fish enthuisit haha


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My older brother is an electrician and he installed two additional power points in my bedroom so I could run more tanks. I am petrified of house fires so didn't want to be overloading my powerboards.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Good idea


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

FrostPixie said:


> I just bought my 11th betta this afternoon! I think i have officially exhausted all of the space in my house... and by that i mean ive used all the plugs in the house!
> *must buy bigger house* lol the betta bug!


Power strips are a fish keeper's best friend :lol:


----------



## smaugthefishy (Jun 15, 2015)

I just got my first betta 3 days ago and I'm already eyeing another I spied at the pet store. LOL


----------



## juliesybil (Apr 5, 2015)

*yeah....im no longer allowed to go to the pet store*

started with harry, then bob, then buddy, then manny, moe, and jack.


----------



## smaugthefishy (Jun 15, 2015)

Oooooh I like those little mossy covered tubes, where did you find those?


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

smaugthefishy said:


> Oooooh I like those little mossy covered tubes, where did you find those?


They carry them at petco. You might need to sand them, I found them to be too rough for my liking.


----------



## catsie (May 7, 2015)

i am feeling this addiction...
Its uncurable.. 

.. and the cuter my current bettas act and look.. the worse it is, and its not like you can ask them to stop being so damn adorable.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I'm with you! Before you know it you're hooked  Question: I love all these tunnels and decor I see around but to me the openings look small. Do your bettas have any trouble going in and out?


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> I'm with you! Before you know it you're hooked  Question: I love all these tunnels and decor I see around but to me the openings look small. Do your bettas have any trouble going in and out?


hi mamaj.... mine don't have any issues with swimming in and out... but i always make sure the holes are large enough for a few fingers and been sanded down so there aren't any rough edges.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I will try measuring next time with fingers. Good thought. Where did you happen to find your open barrel in Baymax's tank? They must send all the good decor to Australia!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> I will try measuring next time with fingers. Good thought. Where did you happen to find your open barrel in Baymax's tank? They must send all the good decor to Australia!


At one of the City Farmers (they're one of the major pet shops in Perth, WA)... i haven't seen one at any of the others... but i could keep my eyes open if you were hoping to get one 😊


----------



## juliesybil (Apr 5, 2015)

thanks! they are called hideaway pipes, and as several others mentioned, sold at petco or petco.com. yea i sanded mine down a bit also. so far, all my boys go in and out with no problem. ive only had the boys since i got harry on 4/1/15, and have been hooked since. i never thought keeping fish could be so enjoyable.


----------

